# Curious about how I go about selling my stuff via EN World



## Strutinan (Dec 14, 2002)

The subject pretty much says it all.  I am reeasing the "Psionics Handbook Companion" sunday, and was wondering how I would go about selling it via EN World, if at al.  Any advice would be appreciated!

You can reach me at my wbsite below, or by e-mail at: Strutinan@hotmail.com

Strutinan


----------



## Morrus (Dec 14, 2002)

Advertising, you mean?


----------



## Strutinan (Dec 14, 2002)

No, the advertising was on another thread.  THIS is honest curiosity.


----------



## Morrus (Dec 14, 2002)

No - I was asking whether you were inquiring about advertising.  I wasn't sure what you meant exactly by "selling products via EN World".  Or were you referring to getting stuff stocked in the online store?  For that you'd need to talk to James at RPGShop (it's just an affiliate program) - EN World doesn't actually sell anything directly.


----------



## Strutinan (Dec 15, 2002)

Thats exactly what I was refering to.  Thanks!  BTW, if you want a copy of the finished product, for reviewing purposes, let me know, ok?  My email is: Strutinan@hotmail.com, and I'm on MSN Messenger.


----------



## Dragongirl (Dec 16, 2002)

What about Natural 20 publishing books from other developers, like you did with the Moon Elf book.  How would one go about that?


----------



## tensen (Dec 16, 2002)

Dragongirl said:
			
		

> *What about Natural 20 publishing books from other developers, like you did with the Moon Elf book.  How would one go about that? *




Well in Dark Quest's situation we were already using the same people for layout and for other things, so it was a logical progression.  For us, it was more convient to work together...  that way we knew the layout artist was available.

Somewhere in 24 hours.. the layout artist supreme needed to find time to do layout on a book that took 16 hours and another one that took 12.  And somehow have time to sleep and eat.  Now thats a prestige class to have!!!


----------

